# Starting A Dispensary -Colorado



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jun 24, 2009)

~

I am a caregiver for more than 20 people and am looking at opening a dispensary for these folks, as well as I am a licensed MM user myself (broke neck & back). I want to open a dispensary in colorado and am trying to figure out what licenses are needed other than a business license. Like city, county, or other. Plus any permits that may be needed. I want to do this according to Amendment 20. and want to make sure all taxes are collected and paid. Any help anyone can offer would be of great appreciation. 

Please respond only if you know what you are talking about or are a dispensary owner. Thank you!

Best Regards,

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana


----------



## Purplecheeser (Jun 24, 2009)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana


If we vote to legalize marijuana, then thats no profit for us


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jun 24, 2009)

Purplecheeser said:


> If we vote to legalize marijuana, then thats no profit for us


Now that was a real help cheese. I took this name because at the time we (denver, colorado) was voting to legalize marijuana.


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few buddies up in CO. One was going to start a dispensary, but he decided to just sell to them instead. He said it is a big pain in the butt to get up and running.

This may help you get started.
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.html


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jun 24, 2009)

KAL EL said:


> I have a few buddies up in CO. One was going to start a dispensary, but he decided to just sell to them instead. He said it is a big pain in the butt to get up and running.
> 
> This may help you get started.
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.html


 
Thanks for your thoughts on this. I am now seeing how much a pain it is. I have already been to the link you provided, but thanks any way for it.

I stopped in at the Denver Department of Excise & Licenses and was told that when I apply for my business license they will help me to get the proper business license. But was also told that after I get my business license that I will also need to contact the following for more licenses & permits:

Health Dept.
Fire department.
Permit dept.
Zoning Department
Public Works Department
Treasury Division

or I can write or call for free :
Vic Grassman, Business Development Specialist,
at 720-913-1624 or [email protected]
Who will help me through the process.

A lot of work for sure, not to mention looking over my shoulder for the Feds. once business is up and running.


~


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 24, 2009)

You could always ask other dispensaries, someone might help ya out.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jun 25, 2009)

KAL EL said:


> You could always ask other dispensaries, someone might help ya out.


 
I made over 15 calls to other dispensaries and they were all running an illegal operation. In other words none of them were licensed or carried the proper permits. As well they were rude and foulded mouth.


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 25, 2009)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> I made over 15 calls to other dispensaries and they were all running an illegal operation. In other words none of them were licensed or carried the proper permits. As well they were rude and foulded mouth.


It almost seems like a grey area...
not legal nor illegal.


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jun 25, 2009)

KAL EL said:


> It almost seems like a grey area...
> not legal nor illegal.


~ 
According to Amendment 20 it's all legal as long as you are the designated caregiver. What makes it illegal is when you set up shop in a commercial building with out the proper permits like zoning, fire, and health. Not to metion collecting & paying taxes as well.

I went out today and got my business license and paid for my first 6 months of rent on my store front and on the building where I'll be doing my grow.

The Zoning dept. will be issuing me my permits real soon. I also set up my appointments with the Fire Department and Health department and hope to pass with those folks as well. Still much more to do though, but I'm on my way!


----------



## bluepits2000 (Jul 5, 2009)

Let me know how it goes. I plan on opening one in Michigan and could really use the help.






Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> ~
> According to Amendment 20 it's all legal as long as you are the designated caregiver. What makes it illegal is when you set up shop in a commercial building with out the proper permits like zoning, fire, and health. Not to metion collecting & paying taxes as well.
> 
> I went out today and got my business license and paid for my first 6 months of rent on my store front and on the building where I'll be doing my grow.
> ...


----------



## ant.stack (Jul 7, 2009)

Vote 2,

The city likes to see things complicated but It's really pretty simple... the Laws regarding selling and being a caretaker are so limited that no one really knows what to tell you... thats a good thing. your permits and licenses are going to be limited. you need register as a buisnes entity so you can pay taxes (local, state, federal). other then that you just need to make sure your place is zoned for the type of business you are doing... I'm not 100% sure but i would guess that it would be retail. the Health Dept is only concerned with food. The fire dept just wants to know that no one is going to get trapped in your place if it burns down. You just have to check with zoning to make sure your in the right part of town. Public works is not going to bother you if it was something else before you moved in. The treasury dept has nothing to do with you opening and i don't even know what the permit dept is... every dept issues it's own permits if necessary.

I know this stuff because i am trying to open a nightclub in Aurora and, as you might guess, that is like navigating land minds when it comes to licenses and permits... If your not building something from the ground up then it really shouldn't be a hard process. Get yourself an accountant and most of the headaches will go away

hope that help easy your mind a bit.

Anthony


----------



## Greenmountaingroup (Jul 12, 2009)

The BEST thing I could suggest is to get a GOOD Lawyer. We are completely licensed and operating within all of our City, County, and State municipalities. The other important thing is to be sure to register with your local City "Sales Tax and Use" Dept.. Make sure to file your taxes on time with the city, be it Monthly, or Quarterly.

I am not sure what 15 Dispensaries in the Denver area you called or are referring to, but I do know of several that are operating within 100% of all the guidelines. Running a Dispensary isn't that difficult. It is just another business that is evolving. I own several other businesses in the Denver area and the Dispensary is no more or less difficult to run that the others.....IMO.

Mike


----------



## Phenom420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Greenmountaingroup said:


> The BEST thing I could suggest is to get a GOOD Lawyer. We are completely licensed and operating within all of our City, County, and State municipalities. The other important thing is to be sure to register with your local City "Sales Tax and Use" Dept.. Make sure to file your taxes on time with the city, be it Monthly, or Quarterly.
> 
> I am not sure what 15 Dispensaries in the Denver area you called or are referring to, but I do know of several that are operating within 100% of all the guidelines. Running a Dispensary isn't that difficult. It is just another business that is evolving. I own several other businesses in the Denver area and the Dispensary is no more or less difficult to run that the others.....IMO.
> 
> Mike


Yeah EXCEPT a night club doesn't sell weed... legally at any rate, this guy wants to be as legal as possible, he wants SOLID advise not shaky at best.
Get an atourney, SERIOUSLY, you will most likely need one at some point anyways, so might as well have one handy. If you already paid 6 months rent you want to make sure you can be open that long, to atleast make that back. Don't just get a business license and open up, a weed shop is suppose to be more like a rx store (regualted) so yeah your gonna need some permits and licenses.

Good luck "Bud"if I was in your state I would love to be your first umm patient... lol


----------



## farmerbob (Jul 14, 2009)

It's really not that hard. There is considerable startup cost, however, think about $20,000 not counting medicine. Right off the bat you should get a lawyer and accountant. Decide your business structure, i.e. non-profit, llc, sole-proprietorship, etc. Obtain Federal Employer ID #, also you need a CO State Business license and local sales tax permits. If you sell edibles you need FDA and state food licenses (not 100% about your area). You need a clear plan on how to deal with new patients, keep current ones, have enough medicine so you are covered both legally and dont run out. You can call us and check out our facility, we're in the Springs. We do everything by the book, 2 lawyers come in monthly just to make sure. If you have any specific questions feel free to ask.

**Note~ Lately, I have been in some serious discussions involving the taxation of medicine. No other medication is taxed in the US, however cannabis is being taxed in Colorado, mostly to keep the heat off. We pay several $thousand each month in sales tax, but morally, I don't know if I feel right about taxing a necessity. I hope this is cleared up soon.**


----------



## Mark1115 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to help you out. I am a cardholder, and I have started several small businesses in Denver, including one that focuses on permitting for developments, new businesses, etc. I know the zoning department, fire department, building departments well. I also own an art gallery with my wife. I have been thinking about setting up a dispensary myself but would like to do it with someone as my growing skills are probably not up to what they would need to be.... BUT, I can run a business and have been navigating bureaucratic minefields for 10+ years.

Also, to the guy starting an aurora nightclub, we should talk. I can probably help you out too. Let me know.
Mark


----------



## pikes peak 69 (Aug 7, 2009)

ALWAYS have an Attorney with you when trying to set a business up.
And yes I would recommend talking to City Counsel. Hit them up with ideas. Like may be they have a vacant building that you could lease for a low fee. Offer to have law enforcement come check your place out at will (may cut down or eliminate robberies). Get on a bus route. There are many advantages to having the city behind you if you can make that happen and an Attorney would be able to help you approach the City.
Good Luck and much success.

pp69





ShaunH84 said:


> I myself, am in the process of opening a Dispensary in Western Colorado. It's going to be in a very small town, with a lot of hicks, and I'm pretty freaked out about having to make a proposal to the City Council. I'm really not even sure if I need to or not, but I figure it would'nt be a bad idea. Should I try to have a lawyer with me when I go in to speak with City Council?


----------



## billyde (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there an organization for dispensaries in Colorado? Some type of group that meets / discusses online ... and kicks around ideas that might help the business as a whole?

I too am looking to open a dispensary. I'm finding that there's a lack of solid info online about the process.


----------



## Reeny (Dec 22, 2009)

At this point I would recommend waiting till after the big meeting on Jan 4th. Our state law makers are working on changing up the system. It will especially hit dispensaries if Sen Romer gets his way. 

I recomment three websites to help stay in touch with the legal/political process over the next few months. Keep an eye on 

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/

http://denverchronicle.blogspot.com/

http://www.norml.org/

Between these three there is a great deal of the same news but I find with all of them I miss very little. Also http://www.cannabistherapyinstitute.com/ is a great place to get information about local events like the recent Cannabis Health Fair as well as the rally on Dec 26th at the capital building.


----------



## menfromvm (Dec 23, 2009)

There is one dispensary that has a very good reputation in Colorado Springs that offers franchises. This might be an option for you.

http://coloradoalternativecareservices.com

One of the men


----------



## BudBrokerz (Jan 8, 2010)

Why bother with all the red tape...I have opened 13 dispensaries in Denver. I have never been visited by any officials from the city. Its just more money out of your pocket and more red flags attatched to your name. Just go for it...Cha Ching


----------



## pikes peak 69 (Jan 8, 2010)

Your exactly what we DON'T need or want. Your attitude is why the State is trying to regulate MMJ.
Cha Ching my a$$ this is medicine.

pp69




BudBrokerz said:


> Why bother with all the red tape...I have opened 13 dispensaries in Denver. I have never been visited by any officials from the city. Its just more money out of your pocket and more red flags attatched to your name. Just go for it...Cha Ching


----------



## ndgreenthumb (Sep 23, 2010)

My name is Dustin. I have 6 years growing experience. I can clone hash and edibles! I'm looking to relocate and start my own gro op. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## tardis (Sep 26, 2010)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> I made over 15 calls to other dispensaries and they were all running an illegal operation. In other words none of them were licensed or carried the proper permits. As well they were rude and foulded mouth.


Of course they were. You were calling saying "Hey i'm one of the many people who wants to cut into the profits and take away your chances of success and possibly cause you to lose your ass if i'm successful, can you help me screw you over?"


----------



## DJmellow (Oct 17, 2010)

Mark1115 said:


> I'd like to help you out. I am a cardholder, and I have started several small businesses in Denver, including one that focuses on permitting for developments, new businesses, etc. I know the zoning department, fire department, building departments well. I also own an art gallery with my wife. I have been thinking about setting up a dispensary myself but would like to do it with someone as my growing skills are probably not up to what they would need to be.... BUT, I can run a business and have been navigating bureaucratic minefields for 10+ years.
> 
> Also, to the guy starting an aurora nightclub, we should talk. I can probably help you out too. Let me know.
> Mark


 

i could really use your help,I am trying to set up shop in the basement of a headshop in denver,I have a huge space to grow but i am in the dark when it comes to starting a dispensary.Growing would not be on site,edibles would be through 3rd party vendors and all of the existing business' permits should be valid.Any advise would be great and thank you in advance.


----------



## Alfonso Baiz (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark1115 said:


> I'd like to help you out. I am a cardholder, and I have started several small businesses in Denver, including one that focuses on permitting for developments, new businesses, etc. I know the zoning department, fire department, building departments well. I also own an art gallery with my wife. I have been thinking about setting up a dispensary myself but would like to do it with someone as my growing skills are probably not up to what they would need to be.... BUT, I can run a business and have been navigating bureaucratic minefields for 10+ years.
> 
> Also, to the guy starting an aurora nightclub, we should talk. I can probably help you out too. Let me know.
> Mark


 Hy Mark my name is Alfonso and i wont to start medical marijuana farm in coloardo but dont know wher to start, i'm geting a grant for this if you can help me call me at 208-572-6023.


----------



## southside420 (Feb 26, 2011)

ndgreenthumb said:


> My name is Dustin. I have 6 years growing experience. I can clone hash and edibles! I'm looking to relocate and start my own gro op. Let me know if your interested.


Cloning hash is impressive....i would like to see that


----------



## feminized (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.bizbuysell.com/brokerdirectory/Profile/ViewBrokerProfile.aspx?BrokerProfileID=8907

I found this when I was looking at businesses in Co. I'm heading to Co Springs on Monday! I've never been to Co. I can't wait! Anybody have any suggestions for must do's in the area?


----------



## feminized (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.bizbuysell.com/brokerdirectory/Profile/ViewBrokerProfile.aspx?BrokerProfileID=8907

I found this when I was looking at businesses in Co. I'm heading to Co Springs on Monday! I've never been to Co. I can't wait! Anybody have any suggestions for must do's in the area?


----------



## skadlec (Sep 14, 2011)

Check with your state department of health, get your business license with your city, see if you can do it in an unincorporated area. Incorporate exactly as amendment 20 asks you to structure.
Find a 420 friendly landlord.


----------



## CookieAddict (Oct 14, 2011)

I know a guy that owns a dispensary, but not in Colorado. He has a few businesses and said the dispensary was the hardest to get going. He's told me some crazy stories. Honestly if I were you I wouldn't officially open without first talking to both an attorney and a business consultant that specialize in medical marijuana.

Here's a list from 420 Magazine of lawyers in Colorado --> Colorado State Marijuana Lawyers Listings

Here's a link to the marijuana consulting company my friend eventually used --> MMJConulsting.CO


----------



## mattjacobsenmmj (May 8, 2012)

Several great videos from Attorneys on this topic:
(heres one from Attorney Jeff Gard in Colorado- but just go to the site for more)

[video=youtube;_APlWn4pLEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_APlWn4pLEQ[/video]

More at Cannabis College HQ


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone looking to do this in the near future? Any ideas on meeting with other's interested in setting up a dispensary?


----------



## colonuggs (Nov 14, 2013)

if you don't already own one..... you have to buy an existing one


----------

